# Anche Castillejo KO, in Milan - Bologna.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto normale (cit.)


----------



## David Drills (23 Ottobre 2021)

A parte la ridicolaggine della situazione, Casti oltre che scarso è da sempre atleticamente inadeguato, ogni volta che fa 2 partite di seguito si spacca.


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Ottobre 2021)

No ma continuiamo a dire che è tutto normale, che succede, che siamo sfortunati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare per lo spagnolo.



Che barzelletta che siamo  
Riusciamo anche a far infortunare la riserva della riserva


----------



## smallball (23 Ottobre 2021)

Lo spagnolo è veramente di cristallo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Di sto passo ci infortuniamo anche noi di Milan World a seguire sta squadra.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Ottobre 2021)

Ma qualcuno inizi a porsi le domande. E non noi tifosi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Ottobre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno inizi a porsi le domande. E non noi tifosi


E' inutile,è già stato detto dai nostri dirigenti che si è trattata di pura e semplice sfortuna.
Il tutto mentre i veri responsabili,sentendo queste parole,se la ridevano sotto i baffi


----------



## kYMERA (23 Ottobre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> No ma continuiamo a dire che è tutto normale, che succede, che siamo sfortunati.


Non gioca da 1 anno. Era normale sarebbe successo.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non gioca da 1 anno. Era normale sarebbe successo.


quoto. 

il suo infortunio ci può anche stare, 2 partite ravvicinate dopo essere stato fermo mesi. 
sono gli altri a essere anormali.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.


.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.



Che poi la cosa più allucinante è che per rientrare ci mettono mesi. 

Prendete Dzeko: a Roma era di cristallo, all'Inter si è trasformato in Iron Man, pazzesco. 

I nostri si beccherebbero la sifilide anche solo masturbandosi


----------



## Jino (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non gioca da 1 anno. Era normale sarebbe successo.


Infatti, io non capisco tanta sorpresa.


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non gioca da 1 anno. Era normale sarebbe successo.


Meglio asserire ai complotti ed all'inadeguatezza dello staff


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non gioca da 1 anno. Era normale sarebbe successo.


É una chiave di lettura che non condivido. Sono professionisti della massima serie che si allenano tutti i giorni per essere pronti. Ha fatto 1 tempo una settimana fa, quindi è "accettabile" che si infortuni? Non scherziamo. Lo posso accettare in terza categoria, non in Serie A. Non sto colpevolizzando Castillejo eh, ma mi chiedo come sia possibile che la dirigenza non faccia due domande ai preparatori e allo staff medico, perché é una situazione che non ha eguali in nessun altra squadra della massima serie. Credo sia evidente che si stia sbagliando qualcosa a livello di carico di lavoro o preparazione atletica, non è possibile una cosa del genere, ma mai nell'esistenza.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> É una chiave di lettura che non condivido. Sono professionisti della massima serie che si allenano tutti i giorni per essere pronti. Ha fatto 1 tempo una settimana fa, quindi è "accettabile" che si infortuni? Non scherziamo. Lo posso accettare in terza categoria, non in Serie A. Non sto colpevolizzando Castillejo eh, ma mi chiedo come sia possibile che la dirigenza non faccia due domande ai preparatori e allo staff medico, perché é una situazione che non ha eguali in nessun altra squadra della massima serie. Credo sia evidente che si stia sbagliando qualcosa a livello di carico di lavoro o preparazione atletica, non è possibile una cosa del genere, ma mai nell'esistenza.



Gli allenamenti durante la settimana credi che siano come giocare una partita?
Altrimenti fosse cosi non ci sarebbe il tema del "minutaggio" per le persone che non giocano.


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Gli allenamenti durante la settimana credi che siano come giocare una partita?
> Altrimenti fosse cosi non ci sarebbe il tema del "minutaggio" per le persone che non giocano.


Ovviamente no e il mio discorso é più ampio e non legato al singolo caso Castillejo; ma essminando solo questo caso, ha giocato 45 minuti sabato scorso e 30 minuti stasera, non 90 minuti per 3 partite consecutive; é lecito che si infortuni? Io dico di no.


----------



## sampapot (24 Ottobre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> É una chiave di lettura che non condivido. Sono professionisti della massima serie che si allenano tutti i giorni per essere pronti. Ha fatto 1 tempo una settimana fa, quindi è "accettabile" che si infortuni? Non scherziamo. Lo posso accettare in terza categoria, non in Serie A. Non sto colpevolizzando Castillejo eh, ma mi chiedo come sia possibile che la dirigenza non faccia due domande ai preparatori e allo staff medico, perché é una situazione che non ha eguali in nessun altra squadra della massima serie. Credo sia evidente che si stia sbagliando qualcosa a livello di carico di lavoro o preparazione atletica, non è possibile una cosa del genere, ma mai nell'esistenza.


concordo...sono professionisti...si allenano per ore ogni giorno per tutta la settimana...i traumi di gioco ci stanno...fanno parte del gioco, ma gli infortuni muscolari "non forzati" no....nel caso di Casti, non è dovuto ad un eccessivo sforzo (partita che va ai supplementari, continui scatti sulla fascia,...)...si è stirato in una normale corsa. Spero che si tratti di una semplice contrattura, ma con la sfiga che abbiamo, sarà sicuramente uno stiramento di 2° grado


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.


mi vien da piangere.. florenzi e messias sono out e credo ne abbiano ancora per 1 mesetto.. quindi ora che si fa? si gioca sempre con saele, per forza.. e nessuno dalla panchina


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.


Problema muscolare alla coscia?E dove ce l'ha questo il muscolo alla coscia?Io vedo solo manici di scopa,assurdo comunque.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo non sia una cosa troppo lunga sennò non riusciamo a piazzarlo nemmeno a gennaio...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ennesimo problema fisico in casa Milan. Anche Castillejo è finito KO durante il match col Bologna. Problema muscolare al flessore della coscia per lo spagnolo.


Lo rivedremo dopo la sosta.
Si è stirato.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi vien da piangere.. florenzi e messias sono out e credo ne abbiano ancora per 1 mesetto.. quindi ora che si fa? si gioca sempre con saele, per forza.. e nessuno dalla panchina



Io tirerei fuori Chaka Traorè che già si è fatto qualche partita in Serie A lo scorso anno e secondo me non è per niente male. 
Lo piazziamo a sinistra e spostiamo Leao a destra. O comunque ci sarà sempre Rebic a sinistra quando rientra.
Leao a destra non credo abbia problemi visto che lui è destro e rientra sempre solitamente. In quel caso giocando largo a destra cambia il modo in cui entra dentro e potrebbe essere un'ottima variante per cambiare le carte in gioco con squadre che ti preparano la partita sapendo che tu giocherai a sinistra e ti ritrovi tutto il contrario dall'altra parte.


----------

